# Easson vs DroPros vs ???



## pstemari (Jul 4, 2019)

Any thoughts on DROs? Easson from PM/QMT is cheaper, DroPros with magnetic scales looks easier to install and more reliable.

Also, DroPros has several head units. Thoughts on those?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 4, 2019)

Seems like a lot of folks rave about DRO Pros.  They do have a number of options compared to PM but expensive in my opinion, but I am a cheap $%%@.

I purchased mine from AliExpress.  About 1/3 the price of DRO Pros.  

Common misconception is that glass scales can't be cut, but they can using a diamond wheel and some patience.


----------



## projectnut (Jul 4, 2019)

I've had the EL 400 2 axis 12"x30" on my Bridgeport for over 7 years.  In that time the machine has run in the neighborhood of 3000 hours without a single glitch.  It's the same price today as it was when I purchased mine.  I looked at several retailers and online vendors before ordering from DRO Pros.  They seemed to have the best reputation and service should it be required.  

There are cheaper vendors on the market, but I was looking for someone that would be around for several years should I need parts or assistance.  I'm currently looking for a DRO for my Sheldon lathe.  I believe when the time comes to make a purchase it will be an EL series from DRO Pros again.


----------



## mksj (Jul 4, 2019)

Reliability wise I would say there is little difference between the two brands, I have/had an ES-12, ES-12B and an EL700. The magnetic scales are somewhat more forgiving as to installing/alignment, but durability wise there should be little difference unless you are in a highly contaminated environment (dust and coolant). On a mill I prefer a graphical interface, so going to magnetic scales with an EL700 is going to run about 3X more. On a lathe it mostly just the numbers so an EL400 vs. an ES-12B is comparable.  The ES-12B can also be used with magnetic scales sold by SRA. One also needs to look at the scale resolution needed. I use the ES-12B on my lathe with two glass scales and a 3rd magnetic scale on the tailstock, been very happy with it. Service/support from DROPros or QMT I would rate as high, so either would be a good choice. I went with the ES-12B on my lathe based on price compared to an EL700 (I use all 3 axis), the mill I went with the EL700 (4 axis) because it was easier to install and I use a lot of the display features.

As far as ease of installation, on the lathe with 2 scales it is a bit of a wash as to the install, time wise it is not much different, on a mill the magnetic scales are a bit easier. It is something you do once so it is not a big deal installing either type of scale. People have installed both so you can do a forum search and see a number of installs for both.

These are also worth looking at for less expensive  magnetic scales/DRO, one can use the supplied DRO or interface the scales with an android tablet.





						Digital Readout Systems | M-DRO | Magnetic | Optiocal |
					

We offer a range of digital readout packages providing the best and most cost effective option to equip your machine tools with high performance DRO’s. Simple upgrade options cater for various machine types, sizes or space restrictions on smaller machine tools or on the lathe cross slide.




					www.sra-measurement.com
				











						M-DRO PC based DRO Digital Readout 4 Axis Interface With Software
					

NOTE: This product is being revised and  will not be available until the end of 2019 The interface allows up to four encoders to be connected to your PC via USB. Turning your PC into a powerful and flexible digital readout display, the user friendly PC software offers any axis to be set to...




					www.sra-measurement.com


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 4, 2019)

I recently installed a D80 DRO with mini-scales from Dropros.   The small size is really appealing, pretty easy to install, and it fit in a way that avoided most of the typical compromises.   Good support and recommendations from Dropros...I would not have been aware of this option without their assistance and advice.

The D80 has lots of features and is pretty easy to use.   The display is so much better than the segmented display DROs.


----------



## f350ca (Jul 4, 2019)

DRO Pros give great service and customer support. BUT don't expect long term parts availability. I bought a 3 axis system for a lathe from them a number of years ago, after 3 or 4 years some of the push buttons quit functioning. I called to see if the keypad was available, no luck, the unit was obsolete and they could no longer get a head that would sum the two scales for the compound and bed.
May as well buy direct from China and save a dollar.

Greg


----------



## astjp2 (Jul 4, 2019)

Or buy a name brand like a newall from ebay and have something that will last a lifetime for a hobbiest.  Pay me now or pay me twice...


----------

